# Combo Pack..CJC 1295(MOD GRF 1-29)-NO DAC- 2mg and GHRP-2 5mg dosing and protocol???



## dav1dg90 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just ordered the combo pack with CJC 1295(MOD GRF 1-29)-NO DAC- 2mg and GHRP-2 5mg, to run during my PCT in hopes to keep my gains made and possibly make some new gains. Also I hope to keep my appetite where it is at now as that is one of my biggest downfalls during PCT is my appetite loss!!! So my questions are should I start off right into the 100mcgs 3x a day, Once 20mins before breakfast, PWO, and before bed for both GHRP-2 and CJC-1295??? Or should i start off with twice a day and work with my doses from there??? Also should I run these beyond my PCT or end it when my PCT is over??? and if run beyond my PCT how long should I run them??? and will clomid or nolvadex affect how these work or affect my PCT in anyway??? Thanks guys ahead of time for your comments and answers!!! Also one more thing I want to make sure I am reconstructing them right, for my GHRP-2 I will add 2.5mls of BW for 5mgs so that will make it 100mcgs every 10 or 50ius right, this is the one im more confused on for proper doising when adding the 2.5mls of BW??? For my CJC-1295 I will be adding 1ml BW so that will make it 100mcgs every 10iu mark on the insulin syringe???


----------

